# New family addition



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Puppies - Southern Inferno Kennels

 I am uber excited, my husband & I are confirmed to get our new girl soon, this September!!

Can I get feedback on names? We're thinking Lily 

Hemi is Gorgeous, she & pyro together make some gorgeous & I'm sure talented babies.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

That is exciting gratz


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Happy for you. The website was cool. The video of the two on the spring pole (I guess it was) was wild. LOL...why don't they get into a fight?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> That is exciting gratz


I know, I can't wait 



coppermare said:


> Happy for you. The website was cool. The video of the two on the spring pole (I guess it was) was wild. LOL...why don't they get into a fight?


Thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG congrats    That's awesome. They produce some great dogs. I've always wanted an awesome red dog. Maybe some time in the future I can get one too


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad your excited  

In regards to the springpole and Hemi's tarzan act, these are two things I do not recommend doing with your animals. I hog hunt with my dogs and thus I work hard to have dogs that do not redirect aggression while they have a bite. Doubling up the springpole with a young dog or two young dogs, under very close supervision, is tool to achieve this. Hemi was 6 months in said video. I also strongly discourage letting your dogs climb trees. In the video Hemi broke the springpole and that was tied there and caused the rope to wrap the tree. Before it could be taken down she decided to go get it. It was so impressive I let her give it a second shot, however this is the only time she has been allowed to do so. 

Sorry for taking away from your post C, just wanted to add my little "dont try this at home" disclaimer. 

Really looking forward to seeing what you will do with your pup!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Southern Inferno said:


> Glad your excited
> 
> In regards to the springpole and Hemi's tarzan act, these are two things I do not recommend doing with your animals. I hog hunt with my dogs and thus I work hard to have dogs that do not redirect aggression while they have a bite. Doubling up the springpole with a young dog or two young dogs, under very close supervision, is tool to achieve this. Hemi was 6 months in said video. I also strongly discourage letting your dogs climb trees. In the video Hemi broke the springpole and that was tied there and caused the rope to wrap the tree. Before it could be taken down she decided to go get it. It was so impressive I let her give it a second shot, however this is the only time she has been allowed to do so.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that explains it. Redirect agression....good explanation. I didn't know how to word it and after I posted it I wondered if someone was going to take it the wrong way.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I am super excited for you!This is one of my favorite kennels!I look forward to monthly updates once you get the doggy.
When you said in the other post that the only clue you were giving away was it was a kennel in the south,I was thinking well darn that could be quite a few.But now seeing who you're getting it from I'm like DUH!How could I not think of Southern Inferno Kennels.
Ohhh I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!
Southern inferno kennels have some awesome dogs and i love the hog hunting he does with his dogs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> Glad your excited
> 
> In regards to the springpole and Hemi's tarzan act, these are two things I do not recommend doing with your animals. I hog hunt with my dogs and thus I work hard to have dogs that do not redirect aggression while they have a bite. Doubling up the springpole with a young dog or two young dogs, under very close supervision, is tool to achieve this. Hemi was 6 months in said video. I also strongly discourage letting your dogs climb trees. In the video Hemi broke the springpole and that was tied there and caused the rope to wrap the tree. Before it could be taken down she decided to go get it. It was so impressive I let her give it a second shot, however this is the only time she has been allowed to do so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying D, I saw that & didn't know how to etiquettely respond

No worries, I understand . I will be keeping a 'scrapbook' of her & Lex, either here or Facebook. Haven't fully decided but probably FB.

And yes, very excited


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh!! Congratulations LG!! I'm thrilled for you!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats! Inferno has some awesome dogs I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing dog that produced those pups I am happy for you.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You're going to like that pup.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Major Congrats!! Love SI dogs  Can't wait to see her  What do you have planned for her??


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Pretty pup, congrats girl


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Pretty pup, congrats girl


TY , maybe when I get one good photo of her & lex you can draw 'em up? 



kg420 said:


> OMG congrats    That's awesome. They produce some great dogs. I've always wanted an awesome red dog. Maybe some time in the future I can get one too


Thx girl!! I'll be posting photos



dixieland said:


> I am super excited for you!This is one of my favorite kennels!I look forward to monthly updates once you get the doggy.
> When you said in the other post that the only clue you were giving away was it was a kennel in the south,I was thinking well darn that could be quite a few.But now seeing who you're getting it from I'm like DUH!How could I not think of Southern Inferno Kennels.
> Ohhh I'm so excited for you!!!


LoL, you remembered, TY!



Nizmo said:


> congrats!
> Southern inferno kennels have some awesome dogs and i love the hog hunting he does with his dogs.


Thx, yeah, I watched a few vids & look rather interesting. They're all very well trained to work as a team. Though huntin' ain't for me I have a few other ideas 



performanceknls said:


> Congrats! Inferno has some awesome dogs I can't wait for pictures!


Thanks! Me too 



PrairieMoonPits said:


> Major Congrats!! Love SI dogs  Can't wait to see her  What do you have planned for her??


Dbl Thanks! Me too, for now just a companion, she's going to be my hubby's girl. But we're interested in possibly showing / weight pull. But we'll see. SI suggested going to shows first while she's still pup & getting ideas on how to go about the process.

I may show her & weight pull Lex, we'll see. Lex has been such a good buddy we had to get a 2nd


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> TY , maybe when I get one good photo of her & lex you can draw 'em up?


Lol, just hit me up Cha cha! :rofl:
Sure thing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I missed this thread! Congrats I can't wait to see pics when you get her


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats!!! I really wanted a female from this litter but I think I contacted Southern Inferno too late. Good luck with the pup!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Congrats!!! I really wanted a female from this litter but I think I contacted Southern Inferno too late. Good luck with the pup!


Thanks! Sorry to hear - but he may be planning another breeding for next year. Not completely certain, though you could try contacting him 

How's your current pup doing??


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm a bit jealous. I've been looking at Southern inferno's dogs for sometime. Maybe someday.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Thanks! Sorry to hear - but he may be planning another breeding for next year. Not completely certain, though you could try contacting him
> 
> How's your current pup doing??


I might hold off for a while until he is a lil older and a lot calmer, if that happens lol.

He is doing awesome tho! Crazy as ever but he keeps me fit lol.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so happy for you. I would be excited too.
Heck I really liked that whelping box they had...lol!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bullydogla said:


> I'm a bit jealous. I've been looking at Southern inferno's dogs for sometime. Maybe someday.


I'm sure one day, but you're the amoeba champion! That counts for something, LoL j/p ... I've always sucked at video games :/



CraziNate said:


> I might hold off for a while until he is a lil older and a lot calmer, if that happens lol.
> 
> He is doing awesome tho! Crazy as ever but he keeps me fit lol.


 Gotcha... How old is your girl, (girl right)?



MetalGirl30 said:


> I am so happy for you. I would be excited too.
> Heck I really liked that whelping box they had...lol!!!


Thank you, Thank you! They have a really nice set up. It's so clean & well kept. We're really looking forward to getting her in September.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Gotcha... How old is your girl, (girl right)?


Enzo is a he, but he just turned 1 year old on July10th


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats you are getting an awesome dog!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Enzo is a he, but he just turned 1 year old on July10th


Oh yeah! Sorry.. Sweet, Lex will be 2 December 6th



Shes Got Heart said:


> Congrats you are getting an awesome dog!


Thanks, I can't wait


----------

